
FBI Gets Caught Tracking Man's Car, Wants Its GPS Device Back - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5658661/fbi-gets-caught-tracking-mans-car-wants-its-gps-device-back
======
jasonjei
I think the most alarming comment made by the FBI was towards the end:

"We have all the information we needed," they told him. "You don't need to
call your lawyer. _Don't worry, you're boring._ "

------
noonespecial
Finding FBI tracking device on your car and posting pictures of it on Reddit
to embarrass them : win.

Fedexing it to Fiji first : epic win.

Sending it into orbit : Richard Branson.

~~~
benologist
Gizmodo's just rewriting a Wired article, the pics were posted on Reddit
originally.

~~~
noonespecial
Fixed for what its worth. Thanks.

